# Grilling on saturday



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Had family together on Saturday. Grilled a Rib Roast, some veggies marinated in Olive garden salad dressing and some Mahi-mahi fillets.
Seasoned the rib roast in salt, pepper and garlic power and onion power. Seared it in olive oil in the pan than put on the grill at 260 degrees for 2.5 hrs till internal temp hit 130 degrees. Mahi was seasoned in lemon pepper and garlic.


It all came out great, its the second rib roast I have cooked on the grill. Great both time.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Mighty fine lookin chewin. I have to try that one day, now that vegs are comin in. At least when I qualify for second mortgage to buys da meat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking good right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

